# HELP!! I have a few baby mystery snails



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Like the title states, I have 12 baby mystery snails I bought and they were doing good till today. Well i am not sure if something is wrong but all of them are upside down in the container I have them in, and stuck together and there is a gooey clearish substance around a bunch of them. I see a couple moving but my question is, what are they doing or should I be alarmed?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Everytime I have ever had any gooey substance come from my mystery snails they have died.. How long have you had them ? How long have they been in that container of water? What are you feeding them?


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have had them about 3 weeks. I thought they died too but I swapped them to a new cup of water at room temp and with water safe drops, and they were moving and clumped together again. Only one is not clumped with the rest but I see all their antenna's moving and such.....so idk what to think. The cup of water they were in before hand was only a day old.....I literally was cleaning their tank so I moved them to a cup that petco uses to sell betta's in.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

are they mystery snails as in apple snails, or mystery snails as in you are unsure what kind they are? I've had various pond snails do that, think they mighta been mating, got egg sacs after that.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> are they mystery snails as in apple snails, or mystery snails as in you are unsure what kind they are? I've had various pond snails do that, think they mighta been mating, got egg sacs after that.


 
I was told they are briggs or apple mystery snails.....they are exactly these guys from the same seller
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Mage...278?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6184e4b6


----------

